
Apple Services Unlikely to Offset Soft iPhone Sales - valuearb
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4078582-apple-services-unlikely-offset-soft-iphone-sales
======
valuearb
Author thinks that usage from 7 months of iPhone 7 sales should surpass 6 and
6s usage, despite the larger installed base when the 7 wa released, and the
other models being on sale for more than three times as long.

About par for the course with Seeking Alpha articles.

